# Swf in Gif umwandeln?



## NewStyler (7. September 2004)

Ich möchte gerne eine Swf in gif umwandeln aber mit gleicher qualitet wie beim flash geht das?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. September 2004)

Nein.   Zu 100% wird das nicht funktionieren. Flash kann zwar Filmsequenzen als (animierte) GIFs exportieren, aber die Farbanzahl einer GIF-Grafik ist immer begrenzt und die Framerate lässt sich ebenfalls nicht (wie bei Flash) frei einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## German (7. September 2004)

> *Ich möchte gerne eine Swf in gif umwandeln aber mit gleicher qualitet wie beim flash geht das? *


Da gif nur 255 Farben unterstützt meistens nicht, hängt halt vom swf ab.

Vorgehensweise:
swf in Flash importieren, Bild exportieren als gif


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2004)

Hi,
also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ein aus Flash erstelltes Gif immer schlechter ist als wenn man es selbst erstellt. Versuch doch einfach einzelne Bilder abzuspeichern un diese dann mit einem gif animationstool zu animieren (Imageready, Gifanimator).

Viele Grüße


----------

